# I'd like to pound the chump



## Gyurka

Helló!

Arról szól éppen a könyv, hogy a két szupersztár, Shaq és Kobe egymásnak üzengetnek a sajtóban. Az edző Shaqet próbálja kezelésbe venni, aki elmondja, hogy a mostohatestvérével ugyanaz volt a helyzet, mint most Kobe-val: akármit csinált, elnézték neki, míg Shaq bármit tehetett, az mindig rossz volt.

Így fejezi be a mondanivalóját:
"I end up looking like crap in this thing, and he can do whatever he wants. I'd like to pound the chump."

Régen így fordítottam, nyilván abszolút tippelve (bár most sem tudom, mit írjak):

"Abba fogom hagyni ezt a nyilvános üzengetést, ő pedig azt csinál majd, amit csak akar. Legszívesebben behúznék neki egyet – talán attól észhez térne."

Valami szlengről lehet szó talán, de nem találtam meg sehol a jelentését.

Van ötletetek?


----------



## Zsanna

"Abba fogom hagyni ezt a nyilvános üzengetést, ő pedig azt csinál majd, amit csak akar. Legszívesebben behúznék neki egyet – talán attól észhez térne."

Az első mondatot teljesen újra kell fogalmazni, mert a magyarnak semmi köze az angolhoz. 
Pl. _A végén még teljesen hülyét csinálok magamból, miközben ő meg azt csinál, amit akar_. 
(Bár abszolút nem világos, hogy a kettő hogy függ össze!)

A 2. mondat vége nem tudni, hogy miért kerül oda, mert az angol megfelelője nem látszik (persze valahol talán megvan...).

Viszont, amire a kérdésed vonatkozik, az tartalmában végülis jó. 

Formájában már nehezebb eldönteni, mert ennyiből nem lehet okos az ember (ehhez az egész szöveget látni kellene, ismerni jobban az író és a beszélő stílusát, hogy valójában miért mondja ezt, stb.).

Egyéb lehetőségek: _de szívesen móresre tanítanám _(finomabb stílusban), _legszívesebben jól seggbe _rúgnám (szókimondóbban), _de megérdemelné, hogy helyrerakják!_ (ha épp ezen van a hangsúly...). 

Szinte szó szerinti fordítása (hogy a továbbgondolkodást segítsük): De szeretném elpüfölni (ezt) az idiótát/ ellátni a baját ennek az idiótának!

De ebben vmi férfiember szerintem jobban tudna nyilatkozni, mert ez "férfi nyelvezetet" kíván meg és ebben én nem vagyok jó.


----------



## Tronn

Sziasztok!

Szerintem Zsanna javaslatai megállják a helyüket mindkét esetben:



> _A végén még teljesen hülyét csinálok magamból, miközben ő meg azt csinál, amit akar_.
> (Bár abszolút nem világos, hogy a kettő hogy függ össze!)



Shaq, az én értelmezésemben, újra a rövidebbet húzza Kobe-val szemben (annak alapján, amit Gyurka a sztori tartalmáról elmondott), ezért nyilatkozik úgy a mondat első részében.



> _legszívesebben jól seggbe _rúgnám



Nekem ez tetszik a legjobban. Vagy még esetleg ezt tudnám javasolni: _legszívesebben betörném a képét_


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, tényleg! 
Akkor viszont más kellene az elejére, valami olyasmi, ahogy Tronn mondja: "a végén megint én húzom majd a rövidebbet" vagy "megint én leszek a fekete bárány/a rossz", "rajtam fog csattani az ostor" (szövegösszefüggéstől függően)...

A végére esetleg szintén szóba jöhetne még: "de szívesen pofán vágnám!"


----------



## Gyurka

Mindenkinek köszi a segítséget!

Így írtam végül:

"A végén megint én húzom majd a rövidebbet, miközben ő meg azt csinál, amit akar. Legszívesebben felképelném a tagot."
 
Még az ipse merült föl, de az túl régi szleng talán.
Valami ötletetek van a tag helyett?


----------



## Tronn

Nekem még ez jutott eszembe:

_A végén megint én cseszek majd rá..._

Így a _crap_hez hasonló expresszivitást érhetsz el, és a _chump_ot pedig nem kell már szlenggel fordítanod. A _tag_ helyet lehet _ostoba_, _tökfilkó_, vagy (ha ütősebb szó kellene) _köcsög_.


----------



## Zsanna

Tronn said:


> Nekem még ez jutott eszembe:
> _A végén megint én cseszek majd rá..._


 
Nagyon jó! 

Gyurka, szerintem nem kell beletenni föltétlen semmilyen személyre utaló megnevezést, ha nem találsz az izlésednek megfelelőt, úgyis nyilvánvaló, hogy kire gondol a beszélő.


----------

